# Post your 360 gamer tags



## Digital Black

Post up we can co-op some games and have our little ss.org 360 community.


Tag= Evermore707


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes

sounds like a good idea 

mine = ibanez3030


----------



## Digital Black

March_of_the_Mutes said:


> sounds like a good idea
> 
> mine = ibanez3030


Says yours doens't exist.. ???


----------



## Scott

Don't have one yet 

As soon as I start playing Gears a bit more, i'll make one.


----------



## March_of_the_Mutes

Digital Black said:


> Says yours doens't exist.. ???



sorry i forgot the space and that capital letters make a difference

IbAnEz 3030


----------



## Vince

desertdweller56


but I'm never on.


----------



## Digital Black

desertdweller said:


> desertdweller56
> 
> 
> but I'm never on.


poo!...


----------



## Vince

Digital Black said:


> poo!...



...p!


----------



## zimbloth

Vic Deakins


----------



## Scott

freewill54


----------



## F1Filter

Tag = F1Filter

I should be on quite a bit when the "beta test that everyone and their grandmother got invited to" gets released later on this month.

If anyone's into racing sims. I might be doing another online racing league for Forza Motorsport 2. Depending on how good the online hosting capabilities are this time around.


----------



## HighGain510

Feel free to add me on 360 Live:

xXCarsNGuitars

Right now I play mostly FEAR and GoW, or Lost Planet from time to time. If anyone wants to start a party up sometime let me know!


----------



## biggness

thisisjust

I mainly spend all my time playing UMK3. That games is 12 years old and still addictive as all hell. Brings back memories....


----------



## hmmm_de_hum

V00D00 CHI1D

the 0's are zero's.

Mainly playing Halo 3 beta, GOW and of course halo 2 for the time being


----------



## telecaster90

Rustinpeace18

It's actually my brother's, but I play COD 3 on it occasionally.


----------



## HighGain510

For anyone still playing 360 on xbox live, BUY SHADOWRUN! It's such a fun game! I'm getting REALLY good at it so if anyone wants to get some pointers, pick it up and I'll teach you some techniques to pwn!  I've been teaming up with a group of really cool guys in the UK so that's always fun too, just hard to coordinate with the time difference sometimes.


----------



## Groff

Nekomancer84

Feel free to add me if anyone wants to team up or something.


----------



## Ryan

M Pierpoint

w00t.


----------



## EclecticFinn

Tag: EclecticFinn. I play mostly racing games, PGR4 & Forza2 also Halo3 and Carcassone - a great xbla game.


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Rob Ravenwolf. 

I have to get Gold membership, but that will be soon.


----------



## Naren

My gamertag: EvilIncorporatd 

Just bought my 360 last week and I'm using the 1 month-free gold membership. I'll buy a one year gold membership before my current one runs out.

Only have 2 online games on the 360 right now and I haven't gotten around to playing either of them yet, but I'll be getting quite a few more in the future.

Feel free to add me.


----------



## Apex1rg7x

Gamertag: apexk7

I play mostly Call of Duty 4 and a little Madden 08. Im gonna start getting in on Gears of War and Rainbow Six:Vegas.


----------



## Hellraizer

TAG = xXxHellraizerxX

I just added all you guys. I play mostly shooter games.


----------



## psycho

Cpt Psycho Call of Duty 4


----------



## BrianCarroll

Gamer tag = p5ych0 5h3dd3r

NFS Pro Street rules !!!


----------



## DarkKnight369

DarkKnight369


----------



## Groff

I got a few random friend requests the other day (haven't been on much since WoW has been my focus lately). I'm pretty sure they were from here. But i'm not sure


----------



## the.godfather

TheG0dfatherGaz  

Mainly seen playing COD4 still atm.


----------



## shredder777

shredder4321 mostly play cod4 too.


----------



## Steve

Just got online...

ruDisturbed


----------



## HighGain510

Steve said:


> Just got online...
> 
> ruDisturbed



Do you have Halo yet Steve? If so, Ryan and I play on the weekends!  Always fun playing with the ss.org guys!


----------



## Steve

HighGain510 said:


> Do you have Halo yet Steve? If so, Ryan and I play on the weekends!  Always fun playing with the ss.org guys!



Not yet, but I can buy it today. 


Anybody play Tony Hawk Proving Ground or Skate online?


----------



## HighGain510

Steve said:


> Not yet, but I can buy it today.



Good deal Steve.  Let me know if you want to play, I'm always up for some Halo action.  It will be easy for you to rank up if you play with Ryan and I too... hehe...


----------



## Steve

HighGain510 said:


> Good deal Steve.  Let me know if you want to play, I'm always up for some Halo action.  It will be easy for you to rank up if you play with Ryan and I too... hehe...



Sounds like your setting me up, just to kick my ass.  I'm a big fan of fps on the PC... I'm deadly with the mouse, so it'll take some time to get used the Xbox controller. I bought Halo 3 today.

Halo 3
Orange Box (Team Fortress, anyone?)
Skate
Tony Hawk Proving Grounds
Gears of War
Madden 2008
Assassin's Creed
Forza 2
Marvel Ultimate Alliance


----------



## HighGain510

Steve said:


> Sounds like your setting me up, just to kick my ass.  I'm a big fan of fps on the PC... I'm deadly with the mouse, so it'll take some time to get used the Xbox controller. I bought Halo 3 today.
> 
> Halo 3
> Orange Box (Team Fortress, anyone?)
> Skate
> Tony Hawk Proving Grounds
> Gears of War
> Madden 2008
> Assassin's Creed
> Forza 2
> Marvel Ultimate Alliance



 Nah man, you can party up with me (and Ryan, but he's only on during the weekends now with his new job ) so you'll be on my team.  Once you play for a few days it's relatively easy to transfer your skills over to a gamepad... although I agree, I'm 5x more deadly on PC FPS games because the mouse and keyboard setup is superior IMHO. 

I have Halo 3, Orange box, Gears of War, and Marvel Ultimate Alliance so I'm down for any of those games if you're online tonight man.  Halo would be best though...


----------



## Despised_0515

Gamertag: Moshaka


Just send a text saying "SS.org" with your friend request so I don't deny it or something.


----------



## st2012

xGreenIronFistx

I play a lot of vegas 2 Terrorist hunt, call of duty 4 and some occasional team fortress 2 and halo 3.


----------



## Gilbucci

Psydelik is mine. Due to lack of people to play with, i don't play much. I have Gears of War and CoD4. Add me up!


----------



## Eric

More people on here need to play COD4 

I thought I posted my tag in here but I guess it was on the other thread... mine is Blackend 08


----------



## Nick

gamertag is sanguinusnick get me added

(my old band name and my name)

halo3
call of duty4
army of 2 FTMFW!!!
orange box (im up for team fortress, no1 ever seems to play it)
rainbow six vegas 2


----------



## Zak1233

Shr3d91

CALL OFF DUTTYYYYY 4444444 WOOOOOOO!!!!!!! lol
and halo3 sometime n other shit lol


----------



## Steve

I'm in with COD4 online... ruDisturbed <-----Add me.


----------



## Eric

Steve said:


> I'm in with COD4 online... ruDisturbed <-----Add me.



I'm gunna get on there for a bit right now.... Blackend 08.... jump on and add me.


----------



## PostOrganic

My Gamertag is Fyrebyrd 

Feel free to add me, I mostly play Call of Duty 4. Though I have a few others like Halo 3, Forza 2, etc.


----------



## Steve

We should set up a COD4 game night. I'll host it. 

A ss.org Clan!


----------



## canuck brian

I'm freaklegion206 - mostly just Halo3. Haven't been able to get into COD 4.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez

JJ Rodriguez. Just playing Lost Odyssey for now, although I just got GTA 4 so we'll see how addicted to that I get


----------



## friendforafoe

my gamertag ----> friendforafoe
it's fucking original I know... i'm still playing battlefield 2 like a mofo

if you're interested in my gamertag for ps network -----> friendforafoe
I'm a fucking genious and you know it ... i have yet to play a single online game on the ps3...i DO have the ps3 version of GTA IV however so who knows


----------



## lailer75

TRADITIONTOKILL


----------



## MorbidTravis

ace of smyert


----------



## DelfinoPie

Finally using my 1 month free trial of the gold membership.

gamertag: DelfinoPie



Playing: Halo 3, Ace Combat 6, NHL 08


----------



## AVWIII

Johnbo Coolness

CoD4, GTA IV, R.S.: Vegas, and some halo 3 when I'm forced to play

New one:

F MacDonald


----------



## Groff

Hellraizer said:


> TAG = xXxHellraizerxX
> 
> I just added all you guys. I play mostly shooter games.





DarkKnight369 said:


> DarkKnight369



Ah! It was you two that added me! I was confused as to who added me


----------



## Se7enMeister

tomisnoturfrend


----------



## JohnnyChaos

tag = Keyamon
been on LIVE since launch on XBOX1


----------



## 777

Virtuoso777 ADD ME BITCHEZZZZZZ


----------



## philkilla

Render My Prey


----------



## CentaurPorn

COOP MM


----------



## Labrie

My tag is SOAU

If I'm not busy with Mass Effect I'm usually playing vegas 2 or cod4, possibly halo 3 if I had too.


----------



## Zak1233

new gamertag is 
ZakDL

(my old one was Shr3d91 which i got bored of since its pretty stupid lol )


----------



## darbdavys

drbdv, cod4 usually, got just like 10 42hr codes so trying not to play on xbl atm


----------



## Wolfv11

tag- WolfV11

Halo 3, Gears Of War, Team Fortress, GTA4 and F.E.A.R are the games im usually playing.


----------



## ibznorange

I just got a 360, all i got is pgr3 but ill grab more in a few days

hit me up

Dropbear Reaper


----------



## klami

Tag: erkki88


Don't have more than 2 games though, Call of duty 3 and Test drive unlimited


----------



## Drache713

Gamertag: Drache713

add me!


----------



## f22

Gamertag: Melted Face
If anyone wants to add me, send me a message letting me know your from here, along with your invite.
See you on live!


----------



## Bound

V1SCER4L

GOW, Lost Planet, Team Fortress.

and lots and lots of Halo 3. COD lately


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

mines stealthtastic


----------



## Kryss

SUFI Kryss

I currently am only on call of duty for your deathmatch bliss.

5 star

red tiger m16
blue tiger m4
blue tiger m60
blue tiger 50 calibur
9 head shots away from blue tiger on one of them there boomsticks too.

prepare to die 7 string n00bz i'm calling you out!


----------



## st2012

I need some guys to play Halo 3 with. I think I already posted my GT but in case I didnt its:

xGreenIronFistX

I definitly need some practice but if any of ya'll play online regularly then add me please


----------



## Munky7Head

all I EVER play is Halo 3. but here ya go:

x5HU7ITD0WNx


----------



## Despised_0515

VicerExciser said:


> Gamertag: Moshaka




Who's down for a SS.org part up in CoD4, Halo 3, or GTA4 ?
I'll be on in a bit.


----------



## Se7enMeister

tomisnoturfrend


----------



## Loz

VMegaDethV


----------



## ZachTheRipper

IWillBeYourEnd

I play lots of different games.


----------



## TheSixthWheel

TheSixthWheel - Mostly COD4 and Gears2


----------



## Misanthropy

Been playing left for dead ALOT lately, Occasionally gow2

GT: III SUBZ3RO III


----------



## jem_legacy

VicerExciser said:


> Who's down for a SS.org part up in CoD4, Halo 3, or GTA4 ?
> I'll be on in a bit.



Never played GTA4 onlne yet, maybe I'll try it today.

BTW for the 360 console I'm G0DLESSENDEAVOR, yes I was converted to atheism when Warell Dane and Jeff Loomis wrote that latest album. The "O" in "god" is a zero, meaning such a theory of god is nothing to me anymore. Such a hypothesis is far to primitive to my meglomaniac mind. Games I'm currently playing are listed and I will be on almost all the time except for when I'm sleeping or getting my 30-60 min. practice in. 
GTA4 - Halo3 - GoW1,2 - GH World Tour,3(I play everything on that game)


----------



## heavy7-665

heavy7665

i play Armored core. gow2 codwaw cod4


----------



## MFB

Finally got my XBL setup 

GT : Pr0metherion

I'll probably be online playing COD4 or GOW2 tonight


----------



## Despised_0515

I'm absolutely in love with Call of Duty: World at War, I'm a level 60.
Gamertag again is Moshaka.

If any of you whoop ass at this game, we gotta party up.

I also played Nazi Zombies for the first time yesterday, got to about the 12th wave.
I'd much rather be playing regular Core online matches though.


----------



## willybman

FONDLEMEBRIEFLY


----------



## Bound

anybody light up SoulCalibur IV? name is still V1SCER4L . Still playin COD4, gold cross 55, yadda yadda.


----------



## Benjo230

Benjo239

just my SS.org username...but with a 9 instead of a 0 

Only got it for two more weeks before mah 1 month free trial runs out


----------



## RenegadeDave

I'm enragedaardvark

I mostly play COD4, but that's been pretty scarce recently.


----------



## MFB

Changed my tag to my actual profile, new GT : Kezia1890 or just Kezia, I haven't check in a while


----------



## Elysian

Mines AdamBath


----------



## MFB

Just picked up Left 4 Dead yesterday if anyone plays it


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Caveman Dave 21


----------



## G0DLESSENDEAVOR

Who's playing gears of war 2? I'm almost done wrapping acheivment's on it. After that I'll be playing left 4 dead.


----------



## synrgy

my gamertag is _djsynrgy , _but I still won't have internet at my new place for another week or so.

I play a bunch of stuff, but not so much online any more as I've grown too tired of this generation's way of handling lag (instead of everyone's screen freezing for a second while the server catches up, these days your screen makes it seem as if everything is moving smootly, except that your head just got blown off by a guy who _had his back to you_ and _wasn't holding a weapon_...) and also got tired of all the 12 year olds talking shit to each other in my ear.

That being said, once I'm back online if any of you gentleman cares to hit me up for a game I'm sure I'll be down.


----------



## MFB

G0DLESSENDEAVOR said:


> Who's playing gears of war 2? I'm almost done wrapping acheivment's on it. After that I'll be playing left 4 dead.



I've been playing it off and on, moreso off because I'm never at home but I managed to find time to become a whopping level 2


----------



## PlagueX1

plague1223 though I don't have a gold account anymore, gonna get one sometime.


----------



## GTR0B

Bound said:


> anybody light up SoulCalibur IV? name is still V1SCER4L . Still playin COD4, gold cross 55, yadda yadda.



Same here dude. So much infact that I've got my second account, kept it on 0 prestige 55 though. 

My Main Account: CoD 4 AddiCteD
Second Account: iChamP KinD 

And yes, I know the little (i) thing at the front of a Gamertag is......well.....stupid, but it's what I had to sacrifice to be called Champ Kind


----------



## Scar Symmetry

ESPlayer said:


> Same here dude. So much infact that I've got my second account, kept it on 0 prestige 55 though.
> 
> My Main Account: CoD 4 AddiCteD
> Second Account: iChamP KinD
> 
> And yes, I know the little (i) thing at the front of a Gamertag is......well.....stupid, but it's what I had to sacrifice to be called Champ Kind



this fucka smokes EVERYONE on COD4


----------



## Deconstruct

The Leidenist

Named after the best APUSH history teacher ever - he kept my buddy from going to jail.


----------



## GTR0B

Scar Symmetry said:


> this fucka smokes EVERYONE on COD4



Oh how I wish that was true mate


----------



## 777

Rob u need to get off cod 4, your gamertag was the last straw mate, uve got an addiction


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

Ok i hit a bunch of you guys up with invites, my gamer tag is also stealthtastic  

We should all play some CoD


----------



## DrewsifStalin

xDrewsifStalinx
Had to put the x's on it because some asshat that works for microsoft got pissed wen i beat him, so he made me change my name.


----------



## GTR0B

777 said:


> Rob u need to get off cod 4, your gamertag was the last straw mate, uve got an addiction



Hey, atleast I have the balls to admit it


----------



## DanD

tabqwerty

It's a silver account now.


----------



## HamBungler

Yarr,I be BamHungler on Live.


----------



## Æxitosus

Lesher Murcada

add me, but I suck. and I usually only play Halo 2&3


----------



## Crometeef

Crometeef. please add me, not many of my friends play xbox. i play COD4 and COD5. maybe halo 3 depending on how bad my buddies at work harrass me to play.


cmon fellow 7 stringers, let's show these rappers what's up on some call of duty 4 !!


----------



## Bobby

sixshotsix


----------



## brainchild

leatherclad


----------



## Nitrox

Mecha Nitrox 7

Mainly play Fifa 09, Halo 3 and SF4.

I'm ok at Halo 3 but own on Fifa 09 and SF4. 

I welcome challengers!


----------



## cenobile

RAGMYFRAGGLE

COD4, L4D and Halo 3 is where im uaually at.


----------



## chaosxcomplex

Jeesh1015198 mainly play halo 3, but im about to get some more games...also play GTA IV now and then, but Halo 3 is where its at right now. I got somewhat of a "clan" goin on. Send me a request, bitches!!!!! If you do decide to add my ass, let me know you're from ss.org so I don't just deny you...


----------



## GTR0B

EDIT:

x JesterRambo x

That's the name bitches.

I will ONLY be playing Modern Warfare 2.


----------



## Jagw

Just got my live back yesterday, i'm Jagw667; will usually be playing COD4/5 or PES2009 online, hit me up


----------



## lucasreis

NIMHARD !


----------



## ToniS

I'm RavelCore and I usually play COD4 or GoW2 online.


----------



## bulletbass man

Bulletbassman is mine.

Mainly play left 4 dead, NHL 09, and SKate 2, Been playing Halo 3 lately with a friend and will probably buy that soon as well (though I'm not very good yet)


----------



## vampiregenocide

JUst signed up, I'm Fear Signal.


Mostly play Halo 3, but will probably mix it up with some Left 4 Dead, Gears of War and COD4.


----------



## Hawkevil

Im chrisquarry on xbox live. I'm not on much thses days but if you wanna add me then let me know where ur from.


----------



## Used666

Stupiddream88

I'm mainly on Halo 3


----------



## WrathOfGirth

Wrath of Girth
Normally on Red Faction Guerilla, COD4, Gears 1+2, Halo 3 (mostly RFG at the moment)


----------



## synrgy

Anyone else pick up the new map pack for Gears 2 yesterday?


----------



## Isan

Lt Com Ambrose ..... Left 4 dead, marvel v capcom 2, halo 3


----------



## cddragon

blackcddragon , mainly in CoD:WaW, Gears of War 2 & Unreal Tournament 3 - but the list may grow soon


----------



## vlover

I am Douchnozel ...


----------



## mattofvengeance

vlover said:


> I am Douchnozel ...



Awesome 

mine is mattofvengeance. I haven't played anything online in awhile cause my gold subscription ran out, but I just got two 1 month cards for when I received my refurbished box, and on top of that, NHL10 is coming out soon (today I suppose), so I'll be playing that one nonstop.


----------



## Xanithon

FractalIllusion - usually Halo 3 (i'm in NZL so most of you wil be unaccessable  )


----------



## ADAMAKAGORE

ADAMDWANNABE ---that´s my tag... Usual games...Gears 2, Skate 2 and UFC.


----------



## wookie606

Wookie606, usually playing halo 3 or a 1 player game lol


----------



## Arteriorrhexis

Arteriorrhexis - Mostly halo 3


----------



## Prydogga

PRYLiE, with the little i, I'll almost always be playing cod4 if I'm on.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

My gamertag is Stealthtastic


----------



## SamSam

Djentsam777 (cliche or what??)

Got UFC, Tekken 6, GTA, Fight Night 4 and Soul Calibur 4.

By the look of things I'll be getting MW2 for the Xbox if things for the PC version don't improve.


----------



## xiphoscesar

mine is _iammclovinurmom_

its i am mclovin your mom lol


----------



## Bungle

peterschnitzel

Because my name is Peter and I love schnitzel.


----------



## Krauthammer

CatalyticSwine

I've been playing lots of Borderlands lately, dig the GTA IV as well. RPG and 1st-person shooters are my bread and butter. Soul Calibur and Doom as well... feel free to add. None of my current "360 friends" like to BS about guitars, so rock the add!


----------



## Konfyouzd

I kept it simple... 

Konfyouzd 

Just joined the 360 world yesterday.

Wet, Need For Speed Pro Street, Skate 2, Left 4 Dead 2, Shaun White Snowboarding


----------



## QuambaFu

Quamba Fu

Feel free to add me as a friend. I like playing family game night stuff and uno online. I'm into COD, Halo, Mass Effect but don't get on with those as much with the kiddies around.


----------



## phaeded0ut

Phaeded0ut to keep things simple... "Boarderlands," "Guilty Gear 2," "Star Trek: DAC," "Soul Calibur 4" and a few others. Borrowing from Primus, "... I suck!"


----------



## Meh

Extreeeme1

Games:
Modern Warfare 2
World at War
Gta 4
Fable 2
Halo 3
PGR4


----------



## h8leech

Tag - H8Leech

Graw 2
Vegas 2
GoW 2
UFC
World at War
Operation Flashpoint: Dragon Rising

PC - Modern Warfare 2


----------



## MikeH

xUHGx

MW2
Halo 3

And next paycheck, Left 4 Dead 2.


----------



## -mouse-

Iceblooded

Pretty much just MW2 or Halo 3. Maybe I'll play Splinter Cell Chaos Theory if anyone is still on.


----------



## TruthDose

ChainheartMchne


I play alot of shit, ....alot lol


----------



## ryzorzen

Ryzorzen

mostly play mw2, l4d2, h3


----------



## TreWatson

shredprogdjent

yeah, it's unoriginal, but i mean, i just got Xbox and all 5 of my original ideas were taken (which is lame)


----------



## k508

Gamer Tag = sK508

I usually hang on CoD MW2 about 10pm EST (+10)


----------



## jemandvai

Gamertag= OctavariumJP

just hit me up and leave me a message saying ur from ss.org

i play MW2, Gears 2, MW, Halo 3,


----------



## DevinShidaker

Gamertag- Devin Shidaker, usually playing MW2.


----------



## generation_trip

EternalxChaos


----------



## ittoa666

Creep Creezy
Bad Company 2 and Borderlands, Borderlands, and Borderlands. Damned pearlescents.


----------



## MorbidTravis

iknowthatisuck


mw2


----------



## BrandonARC

dreamtheinside


----------



## auxioluck

TGOD Erebus

Usual games are Gears 2, Borderlands, Halo 3, Forza 3, Skate 2...and soon to be Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## IAMLORDVADER

LostPaulie666, usual game halo 3,gears 2, ufc 2009/2010(soon) halo reach


----------



## OmertaDave

Thrasher616 usual games are Left 4 Dead 2 and Gears 2


----------



## Flux_Architect

quanlomee (at the moment I am playing a lot of Madden 10)....I need some new games!


----------



## snuif09

snuf09 but i spend more time making music so im not on that much


----------



## smucarolina

smucarolina


----------



## Necrophagist777

MDK I Blad3s I 

If anyone want's to play some Red Dead Redemption lez do eet!

PSN ID: W3N1Shredderz

got both sy3t3ms


----------



## Sephiroth952

sephiroth952:i play halo 3 and borderlands mostly.


----------



## mattofvengeance

Jared Lorenzen

I play Halo3 and all sorts of sports games


----------



## m4rK

Kalte1 
Bad Company 2
Red Dead Redemption


----------



## Blackhearted

XenosBroodLord (It's a Warhammer 40K reference)
Just add a tagline or something saying you're from the board. I play a lot of Bad Company 2 these days, but I have ODST/Halo 3, and MW2 as well.


----------



## xiphoscesar

Iammclovinurmom


----------



## Joose

Plasmaterial

Forza 3, Halo 3 (not really anymore though) and uhhh.... That's it!


----------



## Guamskyy

biced281

COD MW2, Halo 3, and Transformers WFC...... & maybe Left 4 Dead 2.


----------



## beefshoes

OoCzechmateoO

I play mostly FIFA 10, COD MW2, and Elder Scrolls: IV
Don't have much time for gaming anymore.


----------



## newamerikangospel

newamericangspl

MW2 has been my game lately. Im still building my game score.


----------



## No2EMGs4Me

fosterocalypse 
MW2, GoW2, halo reach soon to be medal of honor and black ops


----------



## nojyeloot

nojyeloot

I Play: Halo 3, NHL09, FIFA09, and soon --> Reach


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD

GT = jtunverzagt .always looking for new people!!!


----------



## ittoa666

Cool White Guy


----------



## espman

espman1 
Mostly play COD MW2, Black ops, halo 3/reach


----------



## pwilldabeast14

Diehard Willis
bought to get black ops when my parents stop pissin at me


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Mindcrime8420

BLACK OPS NUKKAS! WHOSE DOWN?


----------



## Slofenwagon

Real men eat breakfast, and i play any game so add

T9x Technician


----------



## s_the_fallen

Gamertag: schreckmusic
Games: Halo Reach, Gears of War 2, and soon Dead Space 2.


----------



## Mindcrime1204

Slofenwagon said:


> Real men eat breakfast, and i play any game so add
> 
> T9x Technician


 
i tried adding this name and it said it does not exist... did i do a fuck up somewhere?


----------



## PyramidSmasher

Rawtillah

Halo: Reach


----------



## Captain Axx

captain axx


i'm plaing skate 2 and 3, halo reach, transformers WFC and splinter cell conviction.

i'm not really online much nowadays though.


----------



## ZEBOV

ZEB0V
That's a zero, not a letter O. 
Be sure to tell me you're from ss.org or I won't accept the friend request.

Mainly Reach, but sometimes Bad Company 2.


----------



## ghostred7

GhostRed7 - and yes, i suck at most games I play (Black Ops, MW2, Force Unleashed) on Xbox lol


----------



## Mr Violence

Kihil - Just got it over the past week. Playing mostly Black Ops.


----------



## Lrrrr

TRICKYxSKITTLES

Right now my main game is Black Ops, I play Halo pretty heavily too though.


----------



## Mordacain

Morgotal - but I'm rarely ever on much since I succumbed to the urge to get back into PC gaming


----------



## TheSilentWater

Stupid gamertag alert!
wildcougar166
I was young, I had no idea that I'd end up sounding like an older woman with a penchant for younger men...
Currently playing Dragon Age 2, but I'm also partial to Battlefield, a little Reach and the odd game of Black Ops. Hit me up for stupid teenage guffaws.


----------



## GATA4

Hey peeps 

Recently acquired a 360 and love it.

My gamertag is: espeschr

I mainly play COD Black Ops (i'm n00b as fuck right now) but I have the first Dead Space. Hit me up, and I'll hit you up.


----------



## Handbanana

XBL: R3TARDxSTR0NG

BFBC2 FTW!


----------



## RichIKE

XBL and PSN: BassRich


----------



## ST3MOCON

R3IGN IN BLOOD - 5 year vet  since halo 2 I play battlefield BC2 these days


----------



## Sofos

SoldiersOfFilth

send a request saying your name from here.

Games: Crysis 2, BF:BC2, MW2


----------



## Whitechapel7

SargentKickass7

i got modern warfare 1 and 2, black ops, and halo reach, but i dont play reach too often


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY

BIG ND SWEATY
i need more live though feel free to add me and help me out


----------



## niffnoff

nathACCLAIM

games: Modern Warefare 2 (BO IS SHITEH)
Halo 3 and Reach
Fifa 2011 
FF 13
Darksiders and any other single player game, but I'm always willing to go into multiplayer whenever the time arises


----------



## niffnoff

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> SoldiersOfFilth
> 
> send a request saying your name from here.
> 
> Games: Crysis 2, BF:BC2, MW2



Crysis 2... you win o.o


----------



## zackh

GT: gotdjent
Game: Halo 3, Reach


----------



## Despised_0515

GT: KittyKitty3000
I'm almost always on Modern Warfare 2. I almost always double my kills vs deaths. A "horrible" game for me is when I can only get one more kill than my deaths. Getting a mic soon.


----------



## ittoa666

hot buttpoop. 

Yes.


----------



## MUTANTOID

Gamertag: DecapitatorMike

I mainly play Gears of War 2.


----------



## guitarister7321

EXHUMEnCONSUME


----------



## Jay-James

XBL: FourTwoNine
Games: Battlefield 3 (soon!), NFS Shift 2, GTA, CoD.

Steam: Jamie_429

PSN: Jay-Buxton


----------



## sk3ks1s

XBox 360 - _sk3ks1s _ (MW2)
PSN - _sk3ks1s_ (don't really play, more of a media center)


----------



## ericsleepless

GAMERTAG :: The Safety Fire


----------



## Razzy

XBL: razz0rt


----------



## iCecilJackson

CecilJacksonX


----------



## VILARIKA

Xbox 360 - ChrisC724


----------



## Asterix

Add me! AnthemOf7heSun
All I ever really play on live is MW2 and GTA sometimes, but when Madden 12 comes out things will change!


----------



## Bigsby

Killamonkey187
i play almost every game that isn't Call of duty though i am more of a co-op player than a competitive one


----------



## nothingleft09

xBox 360: Nothingleft09


----------



## ZachTheRipper

Since I recently changed my gamertag, I guess I'll post it again.

XBL: Accidentist


----------



## BryanFTWL

XBL: Fortheteam

I mostly play MW2, but enjoy Skate 3, and I keep meaning to finally put Halo 3 in again ever since I renewed my live.


----------



## tank

tanky92broot

on: medal of honor 2010,forza motorsport 3/4


----------



## Triple7

Xbox 360- TheCybertr0nian 

I just bought Xbox, and I have no friends! Add me! 

Been hooked on Gears Of War 3 online.


----------



## Stealthtastic

As soon as my dick head dad gives me my xbox back or I get un lazy enough to find it I will play 
KSIxP O K E Y
yes I'm in ksi


----------



## Killer64

Xbox Live-ghost1234560
PlayStation Network-ghost1234560


----------



## AgileLefty

guitar-rob89 said:


> As soon as my dick head dad gives me my xbox back or I get un lazy enough to find it I will play
> KSIxP O K E Y
> yes I'm in ksi


 

your dad is a dick head because he told your lazy ass to stop playing video games and help around the house or get a job right ?


----------



## Joose

VMI Joose

Forza 4, eventually (maybe) Battlefield 3 and the reissue of Halo:Combat Evolved soon.

But even if I get those 2, Forza will still reserve most of my gaming time.


----------



## kerska

XBL: ingest the ash

Spend pretty much all of my time in Battlefield 3 (over 150 hours so far), but get down on pretty much any shooter games.


----------



## AcousticMinja

XBL: AcousticMinja


----------



## straightshreddd

XBL: Stuyven (mw3 'cause it's the only game I have)

Leave a message saying "sevenstring.org"


----------



## texshred777

I'll bite.

Tag= Baron Coldgrave


----------



## iRaiseTheDead

I don't play too much anymore but when I'm on I'm playing Left 4 Dead most of the time

GamerTag - iRaiseTheDead


----------



## LOSTxxTHExxGAME

have not been on xbox in a while been to sick but will be on soon again

xbl LOSTxxTHExxGAME

Steam LOSTxxTHExxGAME


----------



## x360rampagex

360 GT: X 360 RAMPAGE X

I play mostly Gears of War 3.


----------



## Lukifer

mccrackina for the 360
Play alot of Call of Duty and Halo. Currently digging on Black Ops alot. Behind the times and just got it sunday!


----------



## BatuK

360 Gamertag: Bats255

I'll be on after exams though


----------



## Pav

XBL: PavilionParty

At this point though, I only play Xbox for Halo and NHL.


----------



## Papaoneil

KGCWalkingDead


----------



## Alex6534

AssuredAlex39
Just got Battlefield 3 and needing some metal brethren to kick some ass with!


----------



## AmbienT

A5phyx1at1on

Currently out of live time, but generally in top 3 mvp in battlefield3 every match


----------

